# Hello and after some advice on my cycle please...



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Hello all, was searching for a decent forum that was English and came across this one. Sooo I'm 22, male, 6ft and currently 13st 3lb. My goal is 16st, I was 14st 7lb but I recently came out of army so I lost all my size due to fitness etc etc. I been on steriods before, was on Sust 250 and Tren 250 stacked with 80mg of D.Bol. Well now I've got Tri Test 400mg and Sustanon 250 stacked with 80mg D.Bol. I've got all the vitamins and protien and pre and post supplements I need ( I have a good knowledge of some gym stuff but wanna make sure I do steriods Correctly ). I havn't started this cycle yet, I was gonna start it tomoz and start the gym on Tuesday. This the right way or should I hit the gym for a while and then the gear?? I just didnt want the gear to be wasted.

Much thanks in advance


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome to the board mate 

I'd hold off the gear for now and do some more research, you need it!

But get down the gym in the meanwhile...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

why are you stacking tritest and sustanon


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

IMO 80mg dbol is too much id stick to around 40/50mg

looks like you are going to go for a simpls test and dbol cycle

so 650mg test ew

with a 40/50 mg dbol kick start.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Cheers G-Fresh 

Fatmanstan - Bacause from my understanding Tri-Test is full of testosterone and sustanon will give me the size I'm after?? I've not been on this gear before so thought I'd give it ago as the guy I get my stuff from was on it. Not a good idea then?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sustanon is testosterone aswell. i would just keep it simple and do what energize said


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Energize17 - Thanks buddy, I'll stick to 50mg then. Sorry to be dumb but I dont know much on digits on how much to take. I should of said that I will be taking 1ml of sust and tren twice a week.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

make ur mind up


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sustanon is testosterone

reading your post sound like your tri test may be more than just test as Zaraline do a test blend with 250mg test and 150mg tri-tren that they call it tri test.

what is your tri test consititng of?


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

I believe its a mix of 3 trens but I dont honestly know whats exactly in it. So would that stack be good or not?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

well you have to know exacty what in it and at what dosages before i can say any more

if its 400mg of 3-tren den 1ml will do with some sus

if its 150mg tren-250mg test then its gonna be 2ml + sus if you wish

so you can see if your unsure what it is you may decide to follow the second protocl and take 2 ml ew were its jsut pure tren with no test and you will mess your self up

tren test and dbol is always a great stack.

im pretty sure its gonna be zaralone tri test all zi products are good IMO check the vial and get back to us

got PCT sorted?


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Apreciate your help mate. Yh got some PCT and some Tamoxifens ready for side effects haha.. All it says on the vial is Tri test. Im gonna msg the guy tomoz and see what exactly is in it.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

does it look like this


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Hahaha right this is what I didnt wanna say but Im gonna say it. The guy who I get the gear off has his own chemist n makes all this stuff legitly (as far as I'm aware) my old gym, about 60% of the people down there was on his product. So 1 I know it works, 2 I know its safe and 3 He aint no dodgy fella.. Thats why I dont know exactly whats in it.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

The only thing you cant tell me is price

you cant talk prices on this board i would edit your post.

just ask him whats in it at what mg/ml and come back to us


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Done. Didnt know that. Should of read the Do's n Dont's properly. Thanks bro


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

its ok.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

I'll shout him tommorrow and find out whats in it. Right, i've just googled the name of the brand and you guys on here have been using it. So there fore I think its safe to say that the name is R.O.H.M

Apparentlynits -

120 hep

120cyp

160 decanoate

Good old Google.co.uk


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

well if it is rohm then its going to be good

so let me get this right

you have a 10ml vial of rohm tri test

sustanon 250 how many ml

and dbol.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Good news that.... Thanks.

D.bol 100 x 10mg intend of taking 50mg daily

Sustanon 250 10ml intend of taking 1ml on Mondays and 1ml Fridays

Tri-Test 400 10ml intend of taking 1ml on Mondays and 1ml Fridays


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Bump!

I could replie straight away as admin had to check my post :S


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Hi  Can any one message "energize17" for me please as i cant for some reason and ask him to look at this thread again. He was helping me out but I got locked so I couldnt post :S Would be really, really greatful. Thanks in advance


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Wings said:


> Good news that.... Thanks.
> 
> D.bol 100 x 10mg intend of taking 50mg daily
> 
> ...


Just take 1ml tritest mixed with 1ml sus e7d,

Have you got adex or aromasin to prevent gyno ??


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Hi mate, no sorry I dont. I have tamoxifens thou. Same thing?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Wings said:


> Hi mate, no sorry I dont. I have tamoxifens thou. Same thing?


Nova not the same but youll be ok with them best run at 20mg a day from start,

And start any posts on these subjects here you'll get more help,

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Thanks buddy, It was only coz I was saying hello n asked question at same time


----------

